
Show HN: I scraped planetPython.org and got 10 years worth of Python history - itielshwartz
http://python-station.etlsh.com/#/
======
itielshwartz
Also feel free to check out the building process:
[http://etlsh.com/2017/09/04/scraping-planet-python-and-
getti...](http://etlsh.com/2017/09/04/scraping-planet-python-and-getting-the-
history-of-python-blogs-and-projects/)

